# Srt mags in a turbo



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I broke my fastest srt last week,Will the srt traction mags fit in a turbo?


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

The AXF Racing Turbo and the SRT use the same chassis so you can use either magnet.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Does anyone sell just a SRT traction magnet assembly? I have a bunch of Turbos I'd love to convert to SRT's. 

-Robbie


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks brs for the fast reply.Anybody sell these mags?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Try http://www.horacingahead.com/ - once they go live they should have resin blocks with gold rectangular neo magnets in for sale. Getting the 'official' blocks on their own is very difficult, they were never offered for sale.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> Try http://www.horacingahead.com/ - once they go live they should have resin blocks with gold rectangular neo magnets in for sale. Getting the 'official' blocks on their own is very difficult, they were never offered for sale.



Will the mags be the same strength as SRT originals?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The silver ones will be closest, the gold ones strongers. You can click on the site banner to email them for more info. I do not know how many blocks they have or if they plan to make more.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

you can get those gold neos here an the others if you want to make your own. I make neos for tyco in resin blocks

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=B222G-N50


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Thats the ones.

HORA have blocks too, so its fully 'plug and play'


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have to use the stock srt mags the other ones would be cheatin!


----------

